# Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme



## Digicat (23. Mai 2010)

Servus Gartenfreunde

Da Pfingsten ein markantes Datum ist, dachte ich mir ... mach mal eine Inventur der Pflanzen, die blühen ....

                                       

Unschwer zu erkennen ... wir sind __ Akelei-Fans 

@ Eugen: die "West" sind fast alle "Deine" 

Die Pflanzennamen = Dateiname

Alle Fotos freihand mit der Canon 1D MkII und dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro, übliche EBV (verkleinern, Kontrast, 3D-Schärfe, skalieren auf Forumsgröße) mit Fixfoto

Da morgen ein sonniger Tag werden soll, werde ich mich nochmal ein bisserl der "Blüten" annehmen .....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

hallo helmut 

vielen dank für die wunderschönen fotos!

ich komm aus dem staunen gar nicht mehr raus, was bei dir schon alles blüht! 
hier blüht erst eine __ akelei (ich habe auch unzählige im ganzen garten verteilt und bei mir dürfen sie dort wachsen wo sie von alleine auftauchen) an der südlichen hauswand, auch __ margeriten & __ jakobsleiter brauchen bestimmt noch 2 wochen und die walderdbeeren fangen gerade erst an


----------



## Doris (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo Helmut

Echt tolle aufnahmen. Wir haben auch die eine oder andere __ Akelei bei uns im Garten. Sie sind immer wieder schön anzusehen. 
Habe allerdings zu Pfingsten andere Objekte vor die Linse bekommen.
Musste doch auch mal Erwins  Kamera ausprobieren, (eine Sony Alpha 500)
habe mich viel zu lange davor gedrückt

   

*@ Frank - erkennst du deinen Ginster wieder?*
 


   

*Dies ist das  Wollgras aus dem Miniteich vom letzen Teichtreffen*
   ​


----------



## Inken (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

:freu Mein __ Wollgras!!! :freu

Hallo, ihr Lieben!

Wunderschöne Bilder! 

Mit eurer Bildqualität kann ich wirklich nicht mithalten,  aber auch bei uns an der rauen Küste wird es langsam bunt, aber nur ganz langsam! 

    
      
      
   
     
   


Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf die __ Pfingstrosen!​


----------



## paper (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Doris, Inken und Helmut, toll blüht es bei euch!


----------



## Doris (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo Melitta
Ja, so allmählich kommt es, aber im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist alles weniger ​


----------



## Casybay (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo ,
herrlich, danke für Euren schönen Bilder zu Pfingsten


----------



## Inken (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

[OT]

Doris schrieb:


> ..., aber im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist alles weniger ​



Das stimmt, Doris! 

Dieses Foto ist vom 21.Mai 09, also fast genau ein Jahr her:
 
In diesem Jahr ist meine __ Iris davon noch weit entfernt... Aber so sieht es mit fast allen anderen Pflanzen auch aus.​[/OT]


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo,

wenn es um Fotos geht, muss ich doch auch welche dazu tun 
 schöne Fotos von euch


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Da es jetzt gerade regnet, nutz ich die Zeit und zeig euch auch ein paar Fotos aus dem Garten.

Den __ Rhododendron haben wir schon beim Hauskauf übernommen, und wir wohnen schon 20 Jahre hier, ich weiß also nicht, wie alt er wirklich ist. aber er ist in den letzten 2 Jahren so vergreist, dass ich mich wohl von ihm trennen muß. Er hat auch einen vollsonnigen Standort, also die Sonne ist da von 9.00 bis ca. 17.00 Uhr. Ich denke, dass ihm das vielleicht nicht so gut tut? Aber die 20 Jahre hat er immer sehr schön geblüht, nur jetzt sind die Äste schon so ein wenig morsch. Natürlich hat er immer wieder mal neue Erde bekommen und ist gut mit Dünger versehen worden, auch die alten Blüten habe ich bisher immer abgeknipst. Trotzdem wurde er immer greiser. Ist das normal?


----------



## Doris (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Ein (momentanes) sonniges Hallo 

Habe gerade die ersten Sonnenstrahlen nach Regen genutzt um nochmals einige Fotos zu machen.

* Akelei*
  
 
* Bachnelkenwurz*

​


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Wetter heute eher durchwachsen, keine Lust im Garten zu wühlen, sehr wohl aber Fotos zu machen....

__ Azaleen: Parkfeuer, Sonia, Gibraltar
 

 

 

Clematis: Wada Primerose
 

Wurze: 2x __ Bitterwurz, 1x ?
 

 

 

Geranien: 1x Hochstamm, 1 x dunkelrote Hybride, 1 rot-weiße Hybride
 

 

 

Polsterphlox: 1 x pink, 1x lila
 

 

__ Kornblume
 

__ Rhododendron lila
 

Schleifenblume
 

Selbstaussat (Name leider vergessen)
 

Zwergiris
 
Allen einen schönen Abend


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Moin, Ihr Lieben!

Ich hab gestern auch mal einige Fotos gemacht von dem, was bei uns immo so blüht -
die Bilder haben alle Pflanzennamen:

Zwei der Akleleien:
    
Lauchgewächse:
    
Im/am Teich:
   
__ Bodendecker:
   
Wer weiss, wie diese niedlichen Glöckchenblumen heißen? Sind Zwiebelgewächse:
 
     
Eine der letzten __ Tulpen - und die Paenonie blüht auch schon, was für ein Duft!
   

Schöne kurze Woche!


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Wie schön es bei euch blüht, Dodi! 

Die Glöckchen sollten Hasenglöckchen sein, bei mir blühen sie in blau und in weiß.


----------



## eule (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

mmh ich hab da zwar nicht so die ahnung von den blümchen, und auch leider keine wirkliche gute kamera, aber ich will euch meine schönsten blüten auch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Danke, Inken,

__ Hasenglöckchen - wie niedlich... 

@ Eule:
Sehr schön, die Grasnelken (links) - ich mag die sehr.


----------



## paper (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

du hast traumhafte Blumen, einfach toll!

Dodi, eule, auch bei euch so eine Blumenpracht!

Bei mir ist heuer alles mau mau, ca. 4m  Blumenrabatte sind dem Bagger und LKW
zum Opfer gefallen

Diese blühen z.Z.


----------



## nicki (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

                   

Auch bei mir blüht etwas.
Hoffe es gefällt Euch.

Viele grüße Ingrid


----------



## axel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo  Ingrid 


Deine Blüten gefallen mir sehr 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns !

:willkommen

lg
axel


----------



## Dawn (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo miteinander!
Bin erst heute über diesen Thread gestolpert.....
Toll, was ihr da an Schönheiten gezeigt habt!
Hier eine kleine Auswahl an Sachen, die hier Furore machen, manche allerdings mit dem Augeneinhaueffekt (Pfingstrose), die Marillen sind im Übrigen wirklich schon so groß, das ist definitiv kein Bild vom Vorjahr 
Bitte um Nachsicht, wenn das eine oder andere Bildchen wackelig ist, hier windets ein bissl!


----------



## paper (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pfingsten 2010 - Alles was blüht - eine Momentaufnahme*

Hallo Irene,

danke für die tollen Fotos, bei euch ist die Vegetation schon weiter, die Rosen   blühen auch schon!


----------

